# How are the Mid West & Plains States guys doing?



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

You guys be safe no amount of $ is worth getting seriously hurt or injured. And please don't touch any power lines on the ground a buddy of mine his dad dies because of that. Just be safe out there. Plus we want some good pictures.


Big Earl


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect until 3 PM CST this
afternoon.

A mixture of freezing rain... sleet and snow early this morning will
turn over to mainly snow and sleet by mid morning. The snow and
sleet mixture will slowly taper off by mid-afternoon.

Ice accumulations may reach one tenth to one quarter of an inch...
with 3 to 5 inches of snow and sleet across most of the warning
area... with locally higher amounts possible.

A Winter Storm Warning means significant amounts of snow...
sleet... and ice are expected or occurring. This will make travel
very hazardous or impossible.

Should be a very busy day around here with this wintery mess. I agree with Big Earl, everyone stay safe out there.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

Not bad in Kansas lots of ice but roads are driveable and the rain is warm. Oklahoma is trashed though.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its just rainnig right now, when the temp drops tonight its going to get interesting.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a couple pics that I took.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

My brother goes to school in Iowa city Iowa and the ice is over one inch!! trees are hanging to the ground, roads are closing, power is going out and a large section of his roof caved in on his dorm. Now they are calling for 1-5 inches of snow


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Heard on the radio the local power company, Louisville Gas & Electric is sending several crews to help repair the damage from all the ice.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grassbusters;452924 said:


> My brother. . .


You have a brother?!

Idk if thats good or bad.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

lots of ice here too......most have been with out power now for 4 days they say it might be till christmas before it is all restored......it'll be years before all the trees are cut down.


----------



## zipp669 (Jan 23, 2001)

pure crap here.
1" thick ice and takes alot to bust thru just to scrape off.
Trucker called Monday at 2pm saying he was just leaving from Kansas with load of salt.
got here at 7pm that night.
I think we have went thru at least half of 25 tons he brought.

you just dump it on and then dump more on to try and get thru the stuff.

and now it is snowing again.


----------

